# CPC Exam-sitting for the CPC



## Cvreeland (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello All, 

I am sitting for the CPC Exam for the second time in 4 weeks, and I am a little nervous. I am an OBGYN coder and I got out of school for coding a couple months ago but I am learning so much at my new job, that I am slowly forgeting the stuff outside of what I do.

I am just looking for some tips on what to focus on to get through this exam...

Thanks


----------



## jojo419 (Sep 1, 2012)

If you really would like a quick refresher, I would recommend Laureen Jandroep's CPC Coding Blitz at www.codingcertification.org.  You can access it online or get the DVDs- or both- to use for future reference in the coding field.  I guarantee that if you use that 9 hour review, you will feel very confident taking your exam.  It is so specific in helping you prepare for the exam that I recommend it to anyone who is in your position.  There is a method to taking the exam that will give you the boost of confidence you need.  I bought it for my own staff as a learning tool and showed the videos in my office at staff meetings.
Good luck on your exam!


----------



## Cvreeland (Sep 1, 2012)

It funny you mention that... I bought it today and started bubbling and highlighting... Ha.


----------



## kerrie22 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Studying material*

That is a good question.  I just spent a good bit of money on a practice exam from AAPC and the CPC study guide book you can buy from them.  Does anyone know about these?  Should I just study the DVD you guys are talking about?
Signed-----Scared to death.


----------



## KathyJohnson (Sep 1, 2012)

I bought the CPC practice tests through AAPC.  They REALLY focus on CPT coding and not a lot on ICD-9. Maybe I'll invest in the DVD mentioned above as well.


----------



## Cvreeland (Sep 2, 2012)

I bought the cpc practice exams too but its nothing like the dvds I've learned so much about this test in just 1 day. Its got tips to pass.. You can see what its about before you buy on youtube. Well worth the money..


----------



## gardner.pj1964 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was also concerned about retaining so much information and purchased the DVD's. After viewing a couple DVD's and applying her tips, I took a practice exam and definately noticed a diffference in both my speed and accuracy. It was really helpful to look at the test in a completely different way. Janet gives you recommendations and tips that will raise your confidence and help put your mind at ease (if that's possible). I too had to take the test for the second time and know that the DVD's were worth the money. My re-take was this past Saturday and I'm anxiously waiting for the results. The first time I took the test I couldn't even answer at least 30 of the questions...this time I answered them all. Good Luck


----------

